# CWR update.zip for HTCDev Unlocked Devices?



## ehull82 (Dec 27, 2011)

I decided to unlock my bootloader through HTCDev since I don't really care whether my warranty is void or not, and I'm more comfortable with not relying on exploits to load a rom on to my phone.

All of the currently documented methods for the TB for gaining root and flashing a new rom say to downgrade for root and then flash CWR through a Market App, or to use Revolution to just do everything together; so I've done a lot of research and learned that since my bootloader is unlocked now I just need to flash a new recovery image through HBOOT.

I've tried using the recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.1-mecha.img from the CWR site, placed it (renamed to recovery.img) in a PG05IMG.zip but HBOOT hangs at 'Checking..[PG05IMG.zip]' probably because I haven't included the necessary script and/or signed the zip file.

Can anyone provide a little guidance as to how I create a proper PG05IMG.zip file to flash the recovery image or am I totally going in the wrong direction.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd still use one of the other method, as iirc the HTC method doesn't leave the boot partition open for other kernels. Kind of defeats the purpose if you can only flash roms based off what you are running.

About your issue, grab a radio update, or a full ruu update, and see what the format inside the zip is. I'm mobile or I'd check and tell ya.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ehull82 (Dec 27, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> I'd still use one of the other method, as iirc the HTC method doesn't leave the boot partition open for other kernels. Kind of defeats the purpose if you can only flash roms based off what you are running.
> 
> About your issue, grab a radio update, or a full ruu update, and see what the format inside the zip is. I'm mobile or I'd check and tell ya.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. I tried removing the radio files and placing the recovery.img in one of the radio archives but again, no dice.

The FAQ on HTC's site states that the boot partition is unlocked along with system and recovery. I'll have to just investigate further I suppose.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Just to throw this out there. The hTCdev unlock doesn't toggle the security flag. Even though the bootloader is technically unlocked, you still don't have the ability to flash fun things. You need S-OFF to do that.

I am not sure what you need to do to get to where you want no be, but in the future, unless it changes, don't ever use hTCdev unlock.

Sorry I can't help more; using revolutionary might still work, but I am not sure.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know about unlocking with HTCdev but you're trying to flash the recovery wrong. You need to 'fastboot flash recovery recovery.img' where recovery.img obviously is whatever your CWR img filename is.


----------



## ehull82 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the responses. You are all indeed correct. I'm just the stubborn type that needs to see things for myself to learn.



ERIFNOMI said:


> Just to throw this out there. The hTCdev unlock doesn't toggle the security flag. Even though the bootloader is technically unlocked, you still don't have the ability to flash fun things. You need S-OFF to do that.
> 
> I am not sure what you need to do to get to where you want no be, but in the future, unless it changes, don't ever use hTCdev unlock.
> 
> ...


All was true. I ended up going from the Eng HBOOT with S-Off to the HTCDev Unlocked back to the Revolutionary method. Live and learn.

Thank you again.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

dustinmj said:


> Good call guys!


ha ha I as well am a visual learner. Need to see how and why things work

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------

